# Buckeye Lake get together.



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I was wondering if we wanted to try again this year on Buckeye and have a little friendly tournament. We tried it 2 years ago in Alum but fish didn't cooperate. I will put up the prizes for 1-3 as i have an Antiques business so i can come up with some cool prizes. If weather permits Jan 12 8 am sound good.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I-WALL-I and i would likely come!!! maybe rattletraprex n realdirty1 also!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

My brother "relichunter" and I would be in on it as long as we got good ice, wich by that time looks pretty good with the temps we got coming. Were would you be thinking, fairfeild beach? That area is pretty good sized. Im shure we would have a prety good turn out if mother nature cooperates.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Yes I was thinking Fairfield Beach, meet in the parking lot or at the Bait shop west of Buckeye I am not sure of the name.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

If we have ice ill be there 6 am out fishing man I love drilling holes when it's dark setting up the shanty and watching the sun rise while I get my first "looker" on my vex! Dadgum I can't wait! Ice fish baby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Couple of buddies and myself are down


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Sounds good fellas I will also bring my big smoker/grill so we can throw what ever on it.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ill bring some deer steaks, and hot dogs, dam im ready to drill some holes!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i am in 100 % cant wait to rip a vibee !!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am also looking into getting a trophy for Biggest fish and over all winner( most fish)


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Was thinking of heading to buckeye tmr to check the Ice it's about 45 minutes has anyone seen it today? It would be nice if someone could save me the gas


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

whats the law on quads there? reeldirty1 wants to know if he can use his there...


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

wave warrior said:


> whats the law on quads there? reeldirty1 wants to know if he can use his there...


You can use them there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Was thinking of heading to buckeye tmr to check the Ice it's about 45 minutes has anyone seen it today? It would be nice if someone could save me the gas
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Its starting to get there....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=219050

Should be ice'd up within the next day or two from the way it sounds....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> You can use them there
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


SWEET! thanks!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> i am in 100 % cant wait to rip a vibee !!!!


same here, i'll be there for sure!!!! my birthday is jan 11 so a jan 12 ice fishing trip will be "right on time"!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think 6in of good ice is needed for safe atv'ing..... but could be wrong....depending on weather I might come....but a fair weather icer with no shanty


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm planning on being there along with my brother. If the weather stay as they are calling, we will have plenty of ice.

Quads are allowed. We use ours a lot to get out futher, Fairfield beach is a great location to use them.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Good to see the numbers we have should be a fun time.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Here is the trophies I got for Biggest fish and over all winner
It reads 1st annual Buckeye Ice Blast


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

when is this gonna happen? i need to fish


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

1-12-2013 8 am Fairfield Beach


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice trophys Brian, should be a good get together and a great time fairfield can be very productive for eyes at times cant wait!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still 9 days out.... Lot can happens between now and then...

Hopefully the ice is still good for yah... I'll have to stay local as I'm dog sitting next weekend.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thank you, yes I am keeping my fingers crossed we have two warm days coming up hope it stays cold. Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

sounds great as long as we have good ice I'll be there. can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Sadly the weather is not looking good for Saturday.


----------

